# I know what I doing this weekend



## lucid_eye (Apr 12, 2009)

I am in awe and will not rest until I have a similar tank.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

LOL...would be a great kids tank. I remember when that game first came out....I was addicted...


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

forget this weekend im doing this now! lol


----------



## rp-photo (Sep 22, 2011)

its kool but not that kool ... it'd be more cool if it was something like SpaceBalls ... or Ghostbusters..


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I was never a huge Mario fan, but... that is awesome! very natural, lol


----------



## Pizzle (May 24, 2011)

Take it to the next level and build the tank into an old tube TV. Do you remember the underwater levels in which Mario would swim and dodge fish and jellys? Maybe do one of those levels. I loved that game.


----------



## lucid_eye (Apr 12, 2009)

Pizzle said:


> Take it to the next level and build the tank into an old tube TV. Do you remember the underwater levels in which Mario would swim and dodge fish and jellys? Maybe do one of those levels. I loved that game.


I do have a 55" rear projection tv, that I was considering turning into a tank..... You have got me thinking.


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

lucid_eye said:


> Pizzle said:
> 
> 
> > Take it to the next level and build the tank into an old tube TV. Do you remember the underwater levels in which Mario would swim and dodge fish and jellys? Maybe do one of those levels. I loved that game.
> ...


We busted up a 43 inch Tube and It was such a bad Idea The way it looks on the outside looks deep but it really closes off in the inside.


----------

